# Mugabe, the right man to lead Zimbabwe.Congratulations,may you rule for another 20yr



## 52ndStreet (Jun 29, 2008)

First of all I must say congratulations to Prime minister Robert Mugabe.

In being victorious in a very fair and legitimate elections.

I feel he is fit to rule Zimbabwe for another 20 years if need be.After all,the neocolonialist Europeans were licking their choops ,trying to install their re-colonialist candidate into the office of Prime minister.It is with great vision that Prime minister Mugabe, can see through the plots, and conspiracies,that 
the European recolonialists robber Barrons are constantly trying to implement
within Zimbabwe. I say again,congratulations Robert Mugabe, may you rule for
another 20 years and beyound!.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 29, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> First of all I must say congratulations to Prime minister Robert Mugabe.
> 
> In being victorious in a very fair and legitimate elections.
> 
> ...



You think he is so great? Move there and learn first hand how great he really is.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 29, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You think he is so great? Move there and learn first hand how great he really is.



I could be wrong, but I read that post as satire.


----------



## editec (Jun 29, 2008)

Robert Mugabe was going to use the phrase *fair and balanced* to desribe the wholesale fraud he's calling an election.

Sadly, Fox has trademarked it for their own ironic banner.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jun 29, 2008)

You know they dare to compare His excellency Robert Mugabe to that madman
"Idi Amin DaDa" ?!!, how dare they.Mugabe for another 20 years!.
We need more great African leaders such as Mugabe.


----------



## politicsezine (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, that was definitely a sarcastic post. Mugabe won because he was the only candidate and because he killed 90 of his opponents supporters and forced his opponent to flee for life.

I'm taking bets that Mugabe is going to have a civil war on his hands within the next year or two. Zimbabwe's economy has collapsed since 2003, their dollar is worth less than toilet paper and the pro-Mugabe militia is going around raping women in a country that had a AIDS prevalence of approx 26% in 2001... so after 7 years the AIDS rate must be over 30% by now. Could be as high as 40%.


----------



## editec (Jun 30, 2008)

Do they have any oil?

No?

Then who cares?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jun 30, 2008)

editec said:


> Do they have any oil?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then who cares?



No but they have copper, and many other minerals that the American and 
European military industrial complex needs.Do you care now.?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 3, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> First of all I must say congratulations to Prime minister Robert Mugabe.
> 
> In being victorious in a very fair and legitimate elections.
> 
> ...




Ok, you must be a troll, lol.


As far as how Mugabe deals with the whites and neocolonialist he gets the Bass' upmost praise, but doing his own people that way is wrong, how would you like if the US Marines kicked down your door and said vote for McCain or we'll kill you?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jul 3, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Ok, you must be a troll, lol.
> 
> 
> As far as how Mugabe deals with the whites and neocolonialist he gets the Bass' upmost praise, but doing his own people that way is wrong, how would you like if the US Marines kicked down your door and said vote for McCain or we'll kill you?



No, I am not a troll, I feel Mugabe had information about some of his political opponents,that indicated outside support and , I feel that many British still
feel that Zimbabwe should be controlled by the British or by Whites.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 3, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> No, I am not a troll, I feel Mugabe had information about some of his political opponents,that indicated outside support and , I feel that many British still
> feel that Zimbabwe should be controlled by the British or by Whites.



I admit Mugabe is right to keep the neocolonialist devils out of Zimbabwe, but his governing skills is killing Zimbabwe. Watching your country crumble economically rather than have the neocolonialist Europeans destroy it isn't the best alternative.


----------



## editec (Jul 3, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> No but they have copper, and many other minerals that the American and
> European military industrial complex needs.Do you care now.?


 
Yes.

If Zimbabwe  has natural resources that  our corporate elite can steal, we owe it to the children of the super wealthy class to send our children to die so they can have it, of course.

*All hail Anaconda copper*, or whoever..


----------



## Toro (Jul 3, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> I could be wrong, but I read that post as satire.



It has to be.

I calculated inflation in Zimbabwe to be 57,800,000%.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jul 3, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> I admit Mugabe is right to keep the neocolonialist devils out of Zimbabwe, but his governing skills is killing Zimbabwe. Watching your country crumble economically rather than have the neocolonialist Europeans destroy it isn't the best alternative.



Let us face it.Life under the British robber barons was a lot better for the whites, and the Blacks in Zimbabwe,but we must realize that Zimbabwe is being conspiratorialized by the British,and many European and western nations.
Mugabe can turn thnigs around.Blacks can run a country,look at how successfull
Botswanna is.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jul 3, 2008)

editec said:


> Yes.
> 
> If Zimbabwe  has natural resources that  our corporate elite can steal, we owe it to the children of the super wealthy class to send our children to die so they can have it, of course.
> 
> *All hail Anaconda copper*, or whoever..



Anaconda copper mines. A huge copper mining conglomerate.I think they may
be British or Brazilian.The main Brazilian mining company is Rio Tinto.

All hail Rio Tinto and Anaconda,don't forget BHP Billiton, from Australia.!!


----------



## Gungnir (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually, if editec would ever get working on securing my bona fides from the State Department I could start recolonizing Rhodesia, Mozambique, South Africa, and German South West Africa.

At the most I am going to need the sporadic use of a Marine Carrier.


----------



## editec (Jul 5, 2008)

Gungnir said:


> Actually, if editec would ever get working on securing my bona fides from the State Department I could start recolonizing Rhodesia, Mozambique, South Africa, and German South West Africa.
> 
> At the most I am going to need the sporadic use of a Marine Carrier.


 
I believe that my influence in the State Department is rather modest, given that my entire interaction with that august organziation is to have been issued a passport from them.


----------



## Taomon (Jul 5, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> First of all I must say congratulations to Prime minister Robert Mugabe.
> 
> In being victorious in a very fair and legitimate elections.
> 
> ...



I don't agree with forced votes, intimidation and violence in what is supposed to be a free election.


----------



## Gungnir (Jul 5, 2008)

editec said:


> I believe that my influence in the State Department is rather modest, given that my entire interaction with that august organziation is to have been issued a passport from them.



Fine, dash my hopes and dreams.

Be that way.


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 4, 2011)

Gungnir said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that my influence in the State Department is rather modest, given that my entire interaction with that august organziation is to have been issued a passport from them.
> ...


----------



## logical4u (Feb 4, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I must say congratulations to Prime minister Robert Mugabe.
> ...



So... you support black against white racism, but then say white against black racism is absolutely wrong?


----------



## logical4u (Feb 4, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> First of all I must say congratulations to Prime minister Robert Mugabe.
> 
> In being victorious in a very fair and legitimate elections.
> 
> ...



IMHO, Mugabe is Obama's hero.  Obama seems to be trying to run the same inflation and spending games.  There is the "redistribution of wealth" thing too.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I must say congratulations to Prime minister Robert Mugabe.
> ...



Mugabe is a Political visionary. One of the best African rulers that ever lived.!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 25, 2011)

Mugaba is a thug like Ghaddafi, if Mugabe wasn't black you would be asking US Marines to go in and remove him.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Mugaba is a thug like Ghaddafi, if Mugabe wasn't black you would be asking US Marines to go in and remove him.



Political visionary.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 1, 2011)

As dictators topple, Zimbabwe's leader Robert Mugabe celebrates 87th birthday | Mail Online


----------

